# Walgreens



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Does anybody plow a walgreens

how are they to work for? how long do they take to pay?


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

will be plowing the one's in the twin cities this year for the first time. so far they seem great!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yup

No problem

Between 30 and 45 days.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i know vaughan schultz does. cause i plow for him and thats 98% of my stops


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

i am trying to get my hands on one, but i have to go through one of there offices a few towns over to submit the proposal.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Enzo;595182 said:


> i am trying to get my hands on one, but i have to go through one of there offices a few towns over to submit the proposal.


Each store manager here took seperate bids but said they would discuss between them and go as a group


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

cretebaby;589870 said:


> Does anybody plow a walgreens
> 
> how are they to work for? how long do they take to pay?


I wish i could tell ya bud, my g/f is a manager for one in NJ, we cant for the life of me get even a bid submitted to them :/

I cant have my g/f press for it either, she cant even really allow them to know that my "company" has anything to do with her, even though she has nothing to do with the decisions in the bid/work process ya know.

The woman who is in charge of the department, is a real pita to get in touch with, never returns calls, cancells meetings with the guy i work close with with his own company and still to this day, neither of us have gotten anything from them to be able to even submit a bid for anything, you know because usually they have a huge packet for bid guidelines.

It would be pointless to bid blindly on our own format because they'd never accept it anyway.

Here they currently have a "big" company, which is "ok" but not great, isnt cheap and is "slow" to service in the winter.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

cretebaby;595201 said:


> Each store manager here took seperate bids but said they would discuss between them and go as a group


yeah any individual store can take a bid, they then submit higher.

Walgreens is structured like this...

say a dozen stores are in a "district" that district, doesnt neccessarily have to be anywhere close to each other or even in the same "geographical" location in your state.

In NJ, they have a district that one smaller company or a few plowing trucks/routes could not possibly take, theyre just scattered all over.

Districts intertwine with each other in location as well.

Each district though has a "main/district" office. That office has a grounds manager or a property person which you'd have to get in contact with, maybe for some this may be more easy than it has been for us


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

been doing work for them for the last 3 1/2 yrs. Great company to do work for. Pay 30-45 days. We do all grounds maintenance for 12 stores and they are adding several more this and next year.


----------

